# Taken by a friend on his ranch in Laredo ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought it would be worthy of posting ...


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

It just made the desktop background, tell him congratulations!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful! Thats pretty.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

almost looks like a painting.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a good candidate for a puzzle.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh--that doesn't even look real. Awesome!!!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

this is a very sense oriented photo... thank you so much for sharing it, it's beautiful!

rosesm


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

That is really cool.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm with Mastercylinder, that looks like a painting, very pretty.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

That is a big 8....nice pic


----------

